# Spielt Ihr die normalen oder heroischen Versionen der Nordend-Instanzen?



## Shadaim (3. Dezember 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad Ihr in den neuen WoW-Instanzen bevorzugt.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Hellfire1337 (3. Dezember 2008)

Moin moin buffed community

mein jäger ist nach recht gemütlichem leveln 80 geworden und ich war jetzt schon in hdz4 hero nexus hero und utgarde hero(burg und turm)... ich find dass beim turm hero das event n bissl übel ist


----------



## Kahadan (3. Dezember 2008)

Während meiner Auflevelphase, habe ich 3 Dungeons (natürlich auf normalem Modus) gespielt, aber seit ich auf 80 bin, spiele ich nur heroische Dungeons.
Im Vergleich zu The Burning Crusade sind die heroischen Herausforderungen ja nicht wirklich schwer zu meistern.


----------



## airace (3. Dezember 2008)

ich hab die erste antwort genommen da ich noch nicht 80 bin...

mfg Airace


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (3. Dezember 2008)

Bin lvl 79 und hab bis jetzt alle Instanzen auf normal gemacht. Mit 80 werd ich die fehlenden 2 Instanzen noch auf normal machen und danach dann immer Hero Daily 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nick1004 (3. Dezember 2008)

Mein schurke ist schon 80 und ich gehe damit nur noch hero inis da die normalen inis 80ern nichts mehr bringen . man bekommt in 80ern seine abzeichen, kann sich seine epic sachen von den endbossen abholen und sich für naxx und andere raid inis ausrüsten !! Auch beim lvln habe ich nicht viele normale ini`s gesehn weil ich nur schnell 80 werden wollte und den spielern die sich mit den inis rumplagen ein wenig davon ziehen wollte damit man in anderen gebieten stressfreier questen kann. hat eigentlich sehr gut geklappt und die inis die man wärend dem lvln nicht sieht kann man dann auch 80zig mit einer guten gruppe hero laufen weil es wärend dem lvln schon so gute EQ teile gibt das man nicht mehr die ini`s auf ,,normal´´ hoch und runter laufen muss! und so wie ich es gesehn habe bekommt man ja beide archievemants wenn man die hero ini geschafft hat, einmal für normal und einmal für hero !

MfG Flexi


----------



## carcerus (3. Dezember 2008)

Bin lvl 80, und ich geh eigentlich nur noch in die heroischen Instanzen. Die sind ja auch mit grün-blauem equip zu schaffen. 

mfg Carc


----------



## Ghuld0n (3. Dezember 2008)

Bin noch nicht lvl 80  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber besuche fleißig die normalen Instanzen.


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich bevorzuge es, wenn ich Heroisch gehen kann aber immer mal wieder in die Normalen gehe mit Gildenkolegen.


----------



## Ronas (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele nurnoch heroische Instanzen, da ich denke dass die normalen einfach keine Herausforderung mehr sind!

Außerdem droppen dort auch die netteren Items und die Sachen für Marken die neu ins Spiel gekommen sind , sind auch seeeehr nett! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (3. Dezember 2008)

Mich halten  Schule und Familie grade davon ab 80 zu werden, aber bis 79 hab ich jetzt immerhin schon fast alle Inis auf normal gemacht und einige mehrfach..
aber soweit ich weiß sind die Nordend-Heroics viel leichter, wie ja auch angekündigt. Ich hoffe nur es kommt irgendwann sowas wie die TDM nach, was ein wenig mehr fordert, eine Art 5-Mann-Raid..


----------



## Shacko (3. Dezember 2008)

also mein held ist zwar noch nicht 80 aber wen er 80 ist spiele ich aufjeden fall heroische instanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas darf man nicht verpassen ^^


----------



## Plutarch (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo buffed-Team,

habe die erste Antwort genommen weil mein Todesritter erst 78 ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir fehlen noch 2 normale Inis.
Aber wenn ich 80 bin mache nur hero dailys.


----------



## René93 (3. Dezember 2008)

leider bin ich noch nich 80 ich würde aber gerne den heroischen modus testen. ich habe viel gutes gehört und sowas sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen.^^


----------



## Flintius (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die Non Hero Instanzen zu leicht.

Da wir ja schon Naxx gehen und ab morgen auch die Naxx 25er Version anpacken, muss man nun halt auch die Hero`s abfarmen für gute sachen.

Es macht auch mehr Spaß die Erfolge zu erlangen.


----------



## STL (3. Dezember 2008)

Servus

Also ich habe bereits alle normalen Instanzen durch & bin jetz dabei mich langsam an die Heros dran zu wagen.. Jedoch ist der Sprung des Schwierigkeitsgrads von Normal auf Heroisch ENORM (mein Eindruck)! Von daher ist für mich erstma EQ farmen in den Normalen Instanzen angesagt (sowie Rufgear u "selbstgemachtes") bevor ich mich ernsthaft an die Heros wage..


----------



## RazZerrR (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich spiele keine Instanzen, irgendwie hat mir WotLK die Lust von WoW genommen!


----------



## Baldoran (3. Dezember 2008)

also mein lvl 80 hexer geht nurnoch in heroische instanzen rein...
meine rüstung wurde nämlich schon während des levelns durch nonhero instanzen vollständig blau gefärbt...
(oder anders gesagt...ich habe in nonhero instanzen schon alles bekommen)
dazu fand ich die nonheros eher langweilig,,,
sie sind nicht schwer gewesen...
dafür aber viel zu einfach...
während die hero instanzen eine gesunde mischung zwischen schwer und einfach sind...
sie sind nicht langweilig einfach und auch nicht grässlich schwer...
man hat nicht das gefühl für seine items nichts zu tun...
muss allerdings auch keine schrecklichen abende erleben...
oder anders gesagt...man kommt eigentlich immer durch...(manchmal besser und manchmal schlechter...)


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (3. Dezember 2008)

wozu sollte ich normal gehen? wer lvl 80 is kann in heros ohne jegliche vorraussetzung und dementsprechend einfach sind die instanzen


----------



## Webi (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenn geht nur noch heroisch.
Hab nen guten Tank aus ner rnd Gruppe gefunden. Hoffe dass wir noch einige Zeit zusammen gehen können.
Ich brauch einfach die Marken, also Embleme des Heldentums


----------



## pri3st (3. Dezember 2008)

Also von wirklichen "Heros" kann man ja nicht reden. Ich bin am Montag 80 geworden und hab schon 3 "Heros" mit meinem Todesritter durchgetankt. Also wirklich schwer ist das alles nicht, mir fehlt da ein wenig die Herausforderung sonst ist der Kontent bald clear.


----------



## Alexstrasia (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team.

Also ich bin schon Stufe 80 und gehe regelmäßig in Heroische Inis. Mal hab ich die Erfahrung mitgebracht was anders ist im Gegensatz zu Normal , mal wer anders. Ich sehe aber ziemlich häufig das Leute beide Erfolge der Ini bekommen , also Normaler Erfolg und Heroischer Erfolg und das ist meist nicht nur Einer der Fünf Gruppenmitglieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich denke wenn die Leute gut aufpassen und wenigstens einer schonmal drin war kann man gleich mit 80 Heroisch loslegen und das ganze Teil clearen. Für die Heroischen Erfolge sollte man aber schon eine gute Gruppe haben, ich geh zum Bsp nur mit Gilde die Erfolge abklappern da manche davon wirklich Harte Brocken sind.

Tschö ^^


----------



## hexenshadow (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo erstmal

Ich bin ein Level 73er''Todesritter''

Und habe natürlich die erste antwort genohmen...

Mehr gibt´s net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg

Hexenshadow


----------



## Traklar (3. Dezember 2008)

Bisher spiele ich noch die normalen 80er Instanzen. Da ich aber langsam alles EQ habe was ich aus den Normalen und aus Berufen zum Tanken hab, werd ich morgen die erste Hero angehen. Utgarde ist ja nicht gerade schwer auf Hero so sagt man.


----------



## Semetor (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiel nur noch heroisch da ich:
1. 80 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Die Heromarken will
3. Um sein equ wirklich zu verbessern sollte man schon heroisch gehen


----------



## Spittykovski (3. Dezember 2008)

Mit 80 versuch ich natürlich nur in heroische Instanzen zu gehen. Der Zeitaufwand zum Nutzen mit 80 in normalen instanzen isteinfach zu gering, da:

- viel weniger Ruf bis garkein Ruf in normalen Instanzen
- Keine Marken in normalen Instanzen
-Natürlich sind die Drops bescheidener in normalen Instanzen
-Weniger Splitter in normalen Instanzen

In meinen Augen sind normale Inzen auf 80 reine Zeitverschwendung, zum leveln und zwischenzeitlich besser equippen jedoch durchaus nützlich.


----------



## Batrion (3. Dezember 2008)

Huhu

Also ich gehe eigentlich nur noch Hero Instanzen mit meinem Holy Pala. Aber wenn wer aus der Gilde wegen Normal Inis fragt sage ich auch nicht nein. Nur verliere ich gerade die Lust weil das Heilen echt schwer geworden ist. Habe auch schon überlegt mal umzuskillen, weil ich auch in bc nur Holy geskillt war


----------



## LaLeX (3. Dezember 2008)

Mein Jägerlein ist momentan auf lvl 74 anzutreffen.
Man sieht ihn öfters im AV die Türme deffen,
doch auch in Nordend ist er zugegen, 
wo er ist mit seinem warmen Kernhund ein wahrer Segen.
Doch nicht nur öffentliche Heizung ist er,
auch das Questen und Lederfarmen mag er sehr,
wobei auch normale Instanzen sich lohnen,
möcht' man auch nicht gern drinn' wohnen.
Drum wähle ich die erste Antwort,
scheint mir meiner Meinung ein guter Standort.


(hatte gerade das Bedürfnis es so zu gestalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hafte nicht für minderwertige Qualität)


----------



## Korbî (3. Dezember 2008)

Bin Lvl 80 und gehe nur noch hero inis außer bei den raids da auch noch normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blizor (3. Dezember 2008)

Bin leider auch noch nicht 80 und habe deshalb die erste Antwort genommen.


----------



## Imbageif (3. Dezember 2008)

also einige heros finde ich echt knackig wenn die grp nicht echt gut ist. von dem her ist es keine schande auch mal n paar nonheros zu gehen (grade halle der blitze z.B. geht echt nonhero ab)


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich Spiele die inis nur noch auf Hero. Als Level 80iger brinngt es eigentlich recht wenig die inis noch auf normal zu machen da sie alle recht einfach sind und der Loot nunmal einfach viel besser ist.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Moonrougê (3. Dezember 2008)

hi

also beim lvl war ich glaube nur 2 inis halt auf normal aber seitsem ich 80 bin so ca 5 min nach dem lvl up auf 80 war ich in meiner ersten nordend hero und geh auch nur noch heros die normalen ionis bringen ja nix


----------



## Samarxxan (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also bei mir ist es Momentan so, dass ich mit meinem Pala auf Protection geskillt bin aber nicht das equip habe um perfekt Heroische Instanzen zu Tanken.(Habe noch Sachen aus Kara und ZA an :>) Einige Heroische Instanzen schaff ich zwar mit meinen knapp 20k hp und 488 verteidigung aber bei manchen bin ich fast onehit down(Ich denke mal zu wenig HP und Verteidigung). Ich gehe in Instanzen im Schwierigkeitsgrad "Normal" nur um mein Equip zu verbessen. Sobald das Equip stimmt gehe ich nurnoch Heros^^


----------



## v3n0m (3. Dezember 2008)

Seit 17.11 nur noch Heroics und Raids (da aber normal und heroic)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Dezember 2008)

Bin noch Level 73 daher kann ich nur Instanzen im normalem Modus gehen.
Außerdem level ich gerade einen neuen Charkjater hoch(kein Todesritter).


----------



## Enorgaran (3. Dezember 2008)

hero daily und den rest auch hero schön marken farmen ^^


----------



## Tja (3. Dezember 2008)

Nur die "heroischen", wobei sie diesen Titel wirklich nicht verdient haben.


----------



## Tabuno (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiel die heroischen Instanzen, aber der Anspruch wurde ziemlich erhöht im Gegensatz zu den Normalen, find ich gut!


----------



## Tassilo (3. Dezember 2008)

ich geh auch nur heroic, wobei ich bei den raid inis erstmal im normalen modus alles anschauen und verinnerlichen will


----------



## Fallion (3. Dezember 2008)

heyho buffed community,

mein druide hat zwar schon vor ein paar tagen level 80 erreicht, aber bisher beschränk ich mich erstmal auf die normalen instanzen.
bevor ich mir die hero-versionen anschaue, geh ich vorher noch überall auf normal rein um mich erstmal zurecht zu finden.

hab leider wie schon mit bc vor lauter quests die jeweiligen instanzen total links liegen lassen, ich war nunmal so angefixxt von den geilen quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja demnähst gehts in die hero-versionen und sobald das entsprechende gear da is mach ich mich auf nach naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Fallion aka Tom


----------



## Animos93 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiel nurnoch Heros weil die "anspruchsvoller" sind ^^ Die normalen Innis sind meiner Meinung nach etwas zu einfach. Dafür Hero umso schwerer.
Ich muss zugeben das ich bei manchen Bossen als Healer schon ganzschön ins schwitzen gekommen bin^^


----------



## Synni (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich gehe auch nur noch Heros und muss ebenfalls sagen, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad im Vergleich mit normalen Inis extrem ist !
Jeder der etwas anderes behauptet spielt DD. Als ein solcher kann man den Schwierigkeitsgrad einer Ini nämlich so gut wie gar nicht einschätzen da man ja eh nur seine Rota auf ein Target abfeuert und gegebenenfalls den Skills der Bosse ausweicht.
Doch als Holy Pala muss ich schon sagen, dass es manchmal ziemlich eng wird, insbesondere wenn die Gruppe  wenig Dmg macht und man somit ewig heilen muss. Hab allerdings bis jetzt auch nur 1 Item aus 25er Naxx und 1 aus Obsidiansanktum, Rest Sunwell Gear. Mein Manapool ist entsprechend gering. 
Find den Sprung auch extremer als zu BC Zeiten !


----------



## Animos93 (3. Dezember 2008)

Die bc heros waren ja nen witz^^
Man muss sagen ein paar Ausnahmen bei den heros gibt es... Nexus und Burg sind z.B. recht leicht.
Schwierig finde ich allerdings z.B. den ersten boss in azjol nerub und in gundrak wenn ich jetzt nichts verwechsel^^


----------



## Melian (3. Dezember 2008)

Bisher bin ich auch noch nicht 80, und mach die normalen Instanzen.

Aber morgen wirds soweit sein, und dann wird vermutlich erstmal auf Tank umgeskillt um mir eben diese Heroics zu holen und  Equip/Makrken


----------



## Skymannu (3. Dezember 2008)

ich bin deff tank und renn fast nur in normal rum 
um mein item status noch bissel zu pushen bis meine gilde soweit ist und weil man mit randoms gruppen nix anfangen kann auf hero ( bei mir aufm server sinds nemlich zu 70% imma die DD wo grad 80geworden sind und meinen ihr dmg reicht  oder treferwertung und dan gehen meistens die bosse zu larm down das der endboss unmöglich ist


----------



## Erriel (3. Dezember 2008)

Sobald meine Priesterin 80 ist werde ich nurnoch Hero gehen.
Normal ist ja ganz nett, aber die Anforderrungen find ich doch ein wenig langweilig. Mal gucken ob auf Heroisch da mehr los ist und man nicht fast beim Heilen einschläft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (3. Dezember 2008)

Ahoi!
Inzen spielen wir nur noch auf HC, da ich immer einen tank und einen Heiler an der Hand habe ist das 0 Problem! Leider merken wir aber auch oft, dass Spieler mit schlechterem Equip unbedingt auch HC gehen wollen, dann scheitert das ganze dann bei manchen Bossen (z.B. HDB - Endboss).
Ich finde, man sollte sich erstmal in Ruhe in den normealen 80ern equippen und dann erst zu HCs greifen!
Schade, dass das nicht mehr Rufabhängig ist.
MfG


----------



## Kennyxd (3. Dezember 2008)

sobald man 80 ist und recht gutes equip aus bc mitbreingt sind heros nicht sehr schwer -> ich spiele ausschließlich heros und levle bereits meinen ersten twink


----------



## Topperharly (3. Dezember 2008)

mein dk ist schon etwas länger lvl 80. die sache ist die, man muss schon auf sein gear achten wenn man herois beuschen möchte. 

Als beispiel nehmen wir mal Loken (endboss Halle der Blitze). 

Stellen wir uns mal eine grp. vor, die diese instanz besucht mit einem deff-tank/prot. pala die nicht crit-imun sind und hauptsächlich grünes-gear tragen. Loki würde nicht nur den tank, sondern auch die ganze grp. auseinander nehmen (im heroic). 

also würde ich im allgemeinen sagen. sucht euch erstmal gutes gear, um dann in die herois zu gehen. 

:-D mfg aus Edinburgh ..... für alle geographie legastheniker das ist in schottland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thiz- (3. Dezember 2008)

Held vorallem ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lestad (3. Dezember 2008)

Finde mal ne Grp als Schurke, das ist die Hölle. Man ist den "ganzen" Tag im LFG-Channel und sieht im Fenster, wie einer nachn anderen in ne Grp kommt, die dann voll ist, wegplopt und man wieder Stundenlang durch alle Heroinzen switcht. Wenn man sich dann mal dazu entschliesst: "Hey ich schreib den mal an", bekommt man die Nachtricht: "Nein keine Schurken mehr!". Mich Persönlich bringt das an eine sehr sehr große Reizschwelle, da ich normalerweise sehr ruhig und ausgelassen bin.

Und das schlimmste ist, wenn man mal eine findet, die noch DDs suchen, wollen alle Naxxramsequipt. Hallo? Ich war bisher noch nicht Naxxramas, da meine Gilde Größtenteils noch am Leveln ist. Wir haben aber schon um die 11 80iger. Davon halt 1 Tank und 1 Heal, der Rest DDs. Bitte wie sol ich an Naxxgear und/oder Epic/Markengear kommen.

Naxxrnd läuft auch nix. nein die kennen wir nicht mimimimi uswus..


----------



## Orksä1 (3. Dezember 2008)

Da ich erst 77 mit meinem dk bin bisher nur normale  wobei ich finde das ankareth bisher die einfallsreichsten bosskämpfde zu bieten hatte .
aber mal ne frage wo kriegt man nu diese beiden verschiedenen marken typen her die man in dalaran eintauschen kann hab bisher nur die man in wintergrasp eintauschen kann.


----------



## Scharamo (3. Dezember 2008)

Also wir haben Naxx 25 schon clear, was soll ich da noch in 5er Instanzen auf Normal? Selbst die Heros lohnen sich zu dem Addon irgentwie kaum.


----------



## woggly4 (3. Dezember 2008)

Mir fehlt irgendwie die Antwort "weder noch". Außerdem ist in Antwort 3 ein Fehler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Browny2000 (3. Dezember 2008)

also ich habe dk rerollt habe nur nexus und burg utgarde auf normal gemacht dann mit 80 sofort nurnoch heroic rein =) aber das wird auch weniger da man jetz schon alles gesehn hat und die archivments nun solangsam alle hat also wie früher dailys und raid^^ normaliesiert sich langsam


----------



## Faimith (3. Dezember 2008)

Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehe eig. nurnoch Naxx und Obsidiansanktum, und wenn grad kein Raid ist, natürlich Hero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Erfolge die man sich da holen kann sind ziemlich hübsch *gg*


MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xlexo (3. Dezember 2008)

Hero.... sogar die sind schon ein schlechter Witz.. genauso wie kara und die restl. Gammel-Inis.

WoW bietet atm leider keine wirkliche Herausforderung


----------



## Shadowdwarf (4. Dezember 2008)

irgendwie fehlt bei den Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten noch eine wahl: GAR NICHT
das würde ich anklicken wenns möglich wäre, weil die Instanzen mich nun mal gar ned interessieren, also denkt doch auch an solche outsiders wie meinereiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


cya
Schadowdwarf


----------



## Moonite (4. Dezember 2008)

bin 80 und mache keine instanzen ...


----------



## Kartia (4. Dezember 2008)

ich bin zu bc zeit auch kaum non heroic gewesen nur mal eben ruf pushen für heroic danach aber nichtmehr weils öde ist

die neuen wotlk instanzen sind auch nicht schwer ich finde das blizzard da den schwierigkeitsgrad anheben sollte :/ das einzige was nun schwer ist, ist satharon 25er mit 3adds


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (4. Dezember 2008)

Nur noch Heroisch, schließlich gibt es hier den meisten Ruf, die so dringend benötigten Marken und am Ende immer recht Anständigen Loot. Ist auch kein Problem wenn die Leute wissen was sie tun. Movementkrüppel sind natürlich in sagen wir Gun Drak oder Turm ein echtes Hindernis ,aber mit guten Leuten is es doch Freeloot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sephirót15 (4. Dezember 2008)

Bin seit ein paar Tagen 80 gehe auch meistens hero inis allerdings zwischendurch auch mal die ein oder andere non-hero, da ich noch ein paar Items dort brauche, oder um meine Gilde zu unterstüzen.


----------



## Denzo06 (4. Dezember 2008)

servus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich gehe auch nur noch hero instanzen weil sich die normalen 
auf stufe 80 nicht mehr wirklich lohnen.

und meckert nicht immer das die heros so "leicht" wären...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn ihr keine gute grp habt werdet ihr es im Oculus, Turm Utgarde und in den Hallen der Blitze 
sehr schwer haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denzo06 (4. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (4. Dezember 2008)

Ganz klar nur Heros. Auch wenn ich da keine EQ Verbesserungen mehr herbekomme, aber der Ruf muss gepusht werden und Marken müssen gesammelt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lecation (4. Dezember 2008)

Denzo06 schrieb:


> servus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wette die meisten der "hero schaft man auch grün alles viel zu einfach bla bla ler waren in den inis einfach noch nicht bzw fühlen sich total imba weil sie 1k dps fahren auf 80 ~_~
allerdings sind die 3 von dir genannten inzen auch ned schwer, man muss nur leute bei haben die spielen können und keine mit reaktionen wie ein brot

ps: alle heros durch ich jag nun deher den archis hinterher


----------



## Lostmage (4. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man mit ini grinden innerhalb von 46 stunden auf 80 gelevelt hat um für ein paar fraktionen ruf zu bekommen muss man eigentlich nie wieder in ne 5er hero zum glück ^^


----------



## Denzo06 (4. Dezember 2008)

erstens mal hab ich auch schon alle inis durch und zweitens bin ich heiler....
und die 3 inis sind nich einfach wenn man nur noobs in der grp hat


----------



## Gwesine (4. Dezember 2008)

Lostmage schrieb:


> Wenn man mit ini grinden innerhalb von 46 stunden auf 80 gelevelt hat um für ein paar fraktionen ruf zu bekommen muss man eigentlich nie wieder in ne 5er hero zum glück ^^




Wenn ioch so nen Bullshit lese geht mir das Messer in der Hose auf. Da sitzt wieder nen 14 jähriges Kiddy ohne Ahnung und posaunt dumm rum.

a) War Instanzleveln defakto absolut unattraktiv durch die wenigen EP
b) Gibt es in keiner Ini irgendeinen Ruf so lange man keine Wappenröcke hat
c) Macht man in 46h Nicht alle 5 Fraktionne voll

Wenn du schon was schreiben must von dem du keine Ahnung hast dann informier dich davor !


B2T

Heros .... mit 80 gibt es nichtsmehr anderes als Heroics da die anderen Inis zu leicht sind und kein Equip/Badges abwerfen, der Ruf ist auch minimiert. Daher möchte ich jeden 80èr raten sich ein paar Heroics an zu tun. Auch wen die ersten paar etwas schwer sein mögen .... das gibt sich mit der Zeit und dem Equip

Grüße

Gwesi


----------



## dergrossegonzo (4. Dezember 2008)

Flintius schrieb:


> Ich finde die Non Hero Instanzen zu leicht.
> 
> Da wir ja schon Naxx gehen und ab morgen auch die Naxx 25er Version anpacken, muss man nun halt auch die Hero`s abfarmen für gute sachen.
> 
> Es macht auch mehr Spaß die Erfolge zu erlangen.




Dann geh mal Heroisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also spätestens dann wirds schwer. Die Endbosse hauen zu wie die doofen und haben in der Regel eine Überraschung
parat. Ehrlich gesagt ist der Anstieg so bei 100%. Mit grünem Equip braucht man gar nicht rein und der Tank sollte
schon was aushalten.


----------



## Arazess (4. Dezember 2008)

HI liebes Buffed team.

Mit hyal Bt equip war es natürlich einfach auch ohne die Quest/ Inzen Gegenstände 80 zu werden. Daher bin ich non Hero Inzen nur geganen für die Dortigen quests.

Non Heros geh ich nur noch um Gildenmitglieder helfen ansonsten läuft bei mir unter hro garnix mehr^^.

Anfangs war ich entäuscht das die Inzen derart einfach sind aber der Hero modus lässt endlich wieder spaß beim heilen aufkommen^^. 

PS:  Ich find die Epics sind der Hammer^^  danke Blizz und euch auch liebes Buffed team.


----------



## Leon22 (4. Dezember 2008)

Spiele auch nur noch auf Heroisch. Auf Normal bringt es kaum noch was und die Instanzen sind nicht viel schwerer (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen). Auf Hero bekommt man Ruf, Marken und eventuell noch das ein oder andere Item.


----------



## Wynd (4. Dezember 2008)

ich bin noch nicht 80 und spiele deshalb nur die normalen (non-hero-)instanzen.

später, sprich: mit 80, werde ich hoffentlich überall mal rein schauen können. aber nicht random! nur wenn bekannte gehen, sonst nervts zu sehr. ruf bekommt man ja auch auf "normalo", oder?

bei BC habe ich max. 5 - 7 hero-instanzen gespielt. für die 3 - 4 marken pro run war mir der auwand immer zu hoch.


----------



## fdauer (4. Dezember 2008)

Ja, mittlerweile nur noch Hero und auch Naxx wenn es die Zeit aktuell zulässt.

Gut finde ich die Geschichte mit den Wappenröcken und Ruf, so muss man nicht immer wieder den selben oder die selben 3-4 Inis durchackern um Ruf bei einer bestimmten Fraktion zu bekommen.

Zu leicht: Nein, es macht spass und frustriert nicht.


----------



## Devesta (4. Dezember 2008)

Moin, also ich hab bis 80 ca. 6 inzen auf non hero gemacht, und ab 80 sind wir only Hero gegangen mit gilde, finde denn schwirigkeitsgrad zwischen Non hero und hero sehr minimal, voral weil die bosse ja grösstenteils eh nichts anderes können als das was sie auch in der non hero tun.
Meines erachtens is das addon sehr fix ausgelutscht und ich hoffe mal das blizz sich mit dem content patch mal wieder bissel mehr arbeit einfallen lässt für uns.

Btw. haben alle 10er und alle 25er inis clear nach nur 3 wochen spielzeit. zimlich scheisse jetzt nur noch zu farmen -.-


----------



## crescent (4. Dezember 2008)

mittlerweile geht mein grüppchen und ich nur noch in heros, da wir ruf und marken farmen und die nonheros auch keine herausforderung mehr sind.
der übergang zu den hero instanzen war herausfordernd, aber nicht unschaffbar (bis auf wenige ausnahmen). mittlerweile ist das equip so gut, dass wir keine probleme mehr in heros haben und sie schon langweilig werden :S
da bin ich ganz froh, dass es diese extra hero achievements gibt, da hat man noch ein wenig was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle21 (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele einen Holy Pala und muss sagen das es am anfang mit normalen questequipt schon ein paar schwierigkeiten gab in den Hero Inis (Abhängig vom Tank) jedoch hat sich das gelegt sodas man sogar Dks in Heroics ohne Probleme heilen kann.
Ich gehe gar keine normalen Inis mehr!


----------



## RuL4h (4. Dezember 2008)

Eine mehr oder weniger sinnlose Umfrage, wer nich 80 is zockt keine Heros. Wer keine Items aus normalen Inis mehr braucht geht halt Hero....oder später nur noch Raiden das is ja nun mal der normale Verlauf....kann man sich ruhig sparen....


----------



## Rojan (4. Dezember 2008)

bin deftank und war seit lvlup zu 80 nur heroisch. die sind sowieso pupseinfach, nonhero lohnt gar nicht.


----------



## Varoi (4. Dezember 2008)

Also mir fehlt so ein bisschen die Antwortmöglichkeit, dass man Heros nurnoch für Archievments geht, weil man die Marken einfach nicht mehr brauch, da man irgendwann alles hat.
Ich habe mich dann entschlossen Antwort 4 zu nehmen, da wenn ich Instanzen gehe, diese im Heroic Modus abfarme. Denn sonderlich need hab ich im Moment nicht mehr auf Markenitems. 


Varoí, EU-Taerar


----------



## Funnykov (4. Dezember 2008)

so viele haben noch nicht 80 erreicht?  naja... erotik pur <3


----------



## Fujitsus (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ? Wat ist denn hier mit dem Punkt" Ich spiele keine Instanzen" ??? Das immer gleich ausgegangen wird, das sich ein jeder hier 1000de Male in den immer gleich gestrickten  Inis rumbeult!?!

SCHIEBUNG - > Fordere Neuwahlen!

Gruß Fuju


----------



## MuschL@Eredar (4. Dezember 2008)

hey leute!
Mit meinem Main spiele ich nur noch hero. Ich finde die Instanzen relativ einfach und leicht zu meistern, allerdings sind manche Events/Endboss richtig hardcore! BOAH! Ich meine Loken in Halls of Lightning braucht dringend ma nen nurf! :X COT4 HC is eig einfach aber wer sich langweilt soll ma das time Event schaffen :X is echt hardcore! Da braucht man schon ne gute grp! Und auch das event im Turm is nicht von schlechten Blizzards 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tipp: healer mit viel Mana und am besten nen Druid^^ auch der dmg sollte stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
so long MuschL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haut rein!


----------



## Blaznar (4. Dezember 2008)

naja bin noch icht 80 hatte noch nich so viel ziet zu zocken

mfg Blaznar


----------



## DruDru (4. Dezember 2008)

Gerade 80 geworden und;
Die erste Hero war Halls of Lightning in der ich mit meinem Druiden als Tank  (Tenkeq war nicht vorhanden, weil das 70ger Tankgear sich durch Q - Gegenstände nicht verbessert hat, also mit Cat - Eq getankt, 25% Ausweichen & 6% Anti - Krit geskillt 18k Rüssi, 23k Leben)
Der Kampf war weniger schwer, die Att's wurden gekeitet (sry ich schreibe das Wort leider immer falsch..) und der Boss umgekloppt.
Klasse Heiler (Druide, der von Gruppenmitgliedern hoch gelobt wurde) und das Event haben wir gleich mitgenommen.
Ich bin in der Inst wegen mangeldem Eq / Skillung als Tank öfters vom DK unterstützt worden und denn noch trat ich mit gelber Rüstung gegen den Boss an ( no Vipe's, nur mich hats immer erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Feedback:
Alles im allem war es durch die Gruppenerfahrung nicht wirklich schwer. Aber kleine Fehler wurden halt sofort bestraft.
Entspannend war es mal Mehr oder Weniger und der Spaß war auch mit dabei.
THX @ Klauen, die mich als ( behilfsmäßigen ) Tank mitgenommen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum den Normalen Innis:
Ich helf meiner Gilde imemr gene! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burningtown (4. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab auf dem Weg zu Lv 80 eigentlich nur zwei non Hero Instanzen gemacht, der Rest auf dem Weg zu Level 80 ging doch herrlich in den Levelgebieten. Au0erdem bekommt man doch nur so wenig Exp in den Instanzen das es sich eigentlich garnicht lohnt da rein zu gehen. Vorrausgesetzt man hat natürlich das man auf Level 70 gut ausgerüstet war. 

Jo und seit ich Level 80 bin sind alle Gildenkollegen nur in Hero Instanzen unterwegs. Also hab ich natürlich den letzten Punkt ausgewählt^^


----------



## M3g4s (4. Dezember 2008)

Hab hauptsächlich durch questen auf 80 gelevelt und nur 3 oder 4 Instanzen gemacht und auf 80 nur einmal Violette Festung hero werd aber denk ich jetzt nurnoch heros machen.


----------



## Juudra (4. Dezember 2008)

Hmm also ich war ungefähr eine woche nach add-on start 80 mit meiner magierin hab dann die normalen 80er inis gemacht und bin dann gleich die ersten heros gegangen.Find so sehr unterscheidet sich der schwierigkeitsgrad nicht von den normalen instanzen (gemeint sind die 80er inis).Mittlerweile geh ich auch nur noch hero inis mit meiner magierin da die Abzeichen und die Steinbewahrer splitter nette sachen sind zum eintauschen^^ 

Am leichtesten würde ich Burg utgarde sehen da die bosse doch relativ leicht sind.
Schwerste hero ini fand ich bis jetz Azjol nerub:Anub'arak is irgendwie ein arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FakeEpix (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann ''noch'' nicht hero Innis gehn da mein Hexer erst 78 ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garnalem (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich stelle den Sinn dieser Umfrage zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt in Frage, da sehr viele Spieler die Maximalstufe noch nicht erreicht haben, auch wenn es diese Auswahlmöglichkeit auch gibt.


----------



## Reimbi (4. Dezember 2008)

Only hero und gildenintern, da is immer tank und heal am start 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gotama (4. Dezember 2008)

Es fehlt "Gar nicht mehr da sogar die Hero inis zu simpel sind" als Antwortmöglichkeit.


----------



## Shurkien (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich mache nurnoch hero's kaum 80 und nochnie eine 80er Ini ausser Naxx und Obsidiansanctum auf Norm gezockt is mir viel zu langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe dafür auche xtra Stammgruppe

Tank krieger
Heil Druid
Ich als Hunter
Mage
Deathknight

Haben damit bisher jede Hero clear jetzt machen wir die Hero's solange bis jeder seine Teile hat und dann niewieder nurnoch evtl zum Marken farmen ^^

Und selbst die Hero's sind meiner Meinung nach zu einfach,..

Alle whinen rum das Halls of Lighnight und Halls of Stones so hart ist, aber wo ist das bitte Schwer?Oder das TIme Event, inzwischen hat jeder bei uns den verdammten Drachen

Das einzigste wo wir einmal Probs hatten war in Utgarde Pinnecircle..Haben das nciht so gecheckt mit den Kugeln aber ging dann dennoch nachm ersten Wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatten die meisten Instanzen, so wie Utgarde Keep schon clear als der Tank nichtmal Critimmun war, das soll schwer sein?Ich weiß nciht.. Waren damals alle blau/Grün Equipt, ok heute sind wir full naxx/Obsidian/Archvaron und Malygos  is natürlich noch leichter trotzdem sollten sie das Time Event mal auf 20Min setzen , dann wäre es schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xebtria (4. Dezember 2008)

nur noch heroisch. hab gestern den erfolg für 250 marken bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich war noch nicht in naxxramas, bzw nur einmal für 3 bosse, also fast nix


----------



## Mitzushi (5. Dezember 2008)

Da ich gerade als Aushilfe auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt tätig bin und daher nicht wirklich Zeit habe bzw. danach so platt bin, hängt mein Char erst auf 77 (knapp 1 Woche von 76 auf 77 gebraucht).
Daher noch keine Instanzen auf heroisch gespielt.


----------



## soh0 (5. Dezember 2008)

bin lvl 80 und gehe eigentlich nur noch heros ...
..auser HdB wegen dem tank schmuk was nur auf normal drobt -.-

das die heros alle einfach zu schaffen sind dem kann ich nicht zustimmen da es der ein oder ander boos echt in sich hat ...bisher hat abber noch jeder den boden geküsst XD


----------



## Diery (5. Dezember 2008)

ich kann mir net helfen, aber irgendwie stimmt da was nicht. ich kann die intention von blizz verstehen, das spiel der breiten masse zugänglicher zu machen. ein klein wenig herausforderung schadet doch aber nicht oder?
zu bc wars (für mich) so: 70 werden, blaues equip aus normalen inis holen, dann hero inis und kara machen.
was sich aber hier zeigt sieht gänzlich anders aus. normale inis? wozu, ist doch auch auf hero free loot. genauso wie naxx. 
kara war damals auch nicht wirklich "schwer", aber zu anfang bc ist man doch noch bissl gewiped. wenn ich jetzt sehe dass alle die grade 80 geworden sind mit ihrem grünen, blauen und bc zeug direkt naxx gehen, und das erfolgreich....naja.
umgekehrt muss man sich halt fragen: warum nicht, wenns geht sollte man sich doch nicht unnötig arbeit machen?

fazit: ich sage dass es blizz mit dem vereinfachen übertrieben hat, und längerfristig gesehen wirds glaub ich einen massiven umsatzverlust geben wenn das spiel so gut wie frei von herausforderungen ist.

mfg


----------



## warmaster1 (5. Dezember 2008)

hey ho

also ich renn nur noch hero und find sie eigentlich genau richtig,, net zu schwer damit man sie easy farmen kann,, und wer ne herrausforderung will mach thalt die archivments, da hat man auch fulll epic noch gut dran zu knabbern manchmal ^^


----------



## Titina (5. Dezember 2008)

Bin Lvl 80.

Wenn Instanzen dann nur Heroic. 
1. Normal findet man schon keine Gruppe mehr in der Gilde.
2. Auf Heroic bekommt man wenigstens Marken.
3. Nur auf Heroic kann man nach einem erfolgreichem Raidabend ab 23Uhr sich noch wach halten ohne einzuschlafen.

2 Raidtage der Woche sind um und 3 von 4 der 25er Raidinstanzen sind clear. 
Bei der 4. werden wir dann mal Sart. mit nen paar Adds probieren. ums wenigstens etwas spannend zu halten.

WTB Content.


----------



## Aîm (6. Dezember 2008)

und bei dieser umfrage gibt es wieder einen makel:
es gibt kein mittelding zwischen "nur noch hero" und "schon einige heros", denn bei mir wäre es so.
ich besuche nur noch die normalen inzen, von denen ich noch das equip brauche, solange bis ich das gewünschte teil hab (oder durch besseren raidloot nicht mehr benötigt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), ansonsten aber hauptsächlich nur noch heroics.


----------



## Camal(Malygos) (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich gehe mit meinem Paladin auch nur noch in heroische Instanzen.

- mehr Ruf
- Marken
- nicht wirklich schwer

MfG


----------



## nalcarya (8. Dezember 2008)

Zeigt mir mal die Gruppe aus komplett Frisch-80ern die z.B. Loken (Endboss Halle der Blitze) oder den Boss mit dem Laufevent in Turm Utgard einfach mal so auf heroisch legen - sollte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, weil alle Heros so "pupseinfach" sind :x


----------



## Ellesime (10. Dezember 2008)

Komplett frisch 80er die wild zusammengewürfelt(also random) sind,schaffen Loken sicher nicht so einfach auf heroisch.Wenn überhaupt.Hast du allerdings ne Gruppe Leute die auch nur einigermassen eingespielt sind,dann sieht die Sache schon wieder anders aus.Loken ist ein reiner Movementencounter und stellt an sich keine grossen Ansprüche was das EQ angeht.Etwas mehr Life/Mana durch bessere Ausrüstung helfen zwar aber selbst das beste EQ ist keine Garantie.Die Schwierigkeit bei Loken liegt einzig darin sich richtig zu bewegen.Passt das Movement dann liegt der auch fix.Passt es nicht dann liegt der nie.


----------

